# [Classic]-Raids LvL Stop Stufe 60 [KDV, Horde]



## Aseldur (25. Mai 2014)

Server: Kult der Verdammten 
-Horde-
Typ: PvE (Raids)
*Homepage:  www.dunkle-tempelritter.de.vc*
Ansprechpartner: Aseldur / Krónòs / Skywolf / Medán
Aktueller Levelstop / Content: Stufe: 60 / Content: Classic
Sonstiges: open PvP


Hallo liebe Classic Fan´s,

wer von euch lust hat einen Twink auf Stufe 60 zu ziehen und mit uns gemeinsam Raids in Classic Content zu unternehmen wäre bei uns genau richtig 

Wir sind freundlich und wollen in entspannter Runde die Classic Raids machen. Alle Infos findet ihr natürlich auf unserer Homepage, im Classic- Forum!

Wir freuen uns natürlich über jeden Zuwachs 

Gildenregeln:

1.) Auf Stufe 60 sind Account Gebundenen (sog. lvl-Gear) Gegenstände Verboten.
-bis Stufe 59 darf dieses ausschließlich zum lvln genutzt werden.
2.) Es dürfen keine erheblichen Gylphen verwendet werden. Geringe Glyphen dürft
ihr nutzen.
3.) Es dürfen keine BC Instanzen betreten werden. Es sind im Dungeon Browser ausschließlich
CLassic Instanzen zu nutzen. Es darf ausserdem auch kein BC Equip verwendet werden.
4.) Verzauberungen nur mit Verzauberungsskill 300 dürfen angewedent werden.
5.) Es darf nicht von Höhren Charaktern, der Classic/Gilden Char durch Raid instanzen "gezogen".
Alle Raidinstanzen sind ausschließlich mit der CLassic Gilde zu betreten.
6.) Innerhalb eines Raids darf kein PvP Eq getragen werden. Zu PvP oder ausserhalb eines Raids
dürft ihr PvP Gear tragen.
7.) Keine Todesritter und keine Mönche erlaubt


Ich hoffe euer Interesse geweckt zu haben!    
Beste Grüße! -Aseldur


----------

